# Blood work/Liver level's



## nitrous_nate (Jan 9, 2006)

After some previous liver issues I have disscussed on here before, I was diagnosed with a liver symptom known as Gilbert's syndrome(pronounced Gil-bears) where my Billirubin is normally a little high know on my blood work and after doing research back it has been this way as far back as when I was 15. My doctor really is not on the up and up for say with anabolics and cycles but he knows that I have currently started my test/deca cycle and he is wanting to keep a close eye on things because of the past. What have you seen as acceptable safe high level range of billyrubin and liver enzyme's? my last blood work before I took my first injection was 1.8 for billyrubin and 42 liver enzymes. He said they were both a little high and showed some concern.  Just wondering what you all think I should do and how safe to play it with my blood work.   Thanks      Nate


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2006)

How did he say the steroids whoud effect your liver?


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.medic8.com/healthguide/articles/gilbertsyn.html

http://www.bdf.org.uk/leaflets/gilbert.html


----------



## nitrous_nate (Jan 9, 2006)

He does not think they are good and wants to mainly watch my liver value's for any signs that there might be something going on. I myself am not too worried about test/deca and don't think it will be an issue but I am just trying to play it safe and know how to react and talk with my doc!~


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2006)

From what I read on those links it dosent seem like a big deal, just get blood work done every few weeks while on cycle to be safe.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2006)

The numbers mean nothing without knowing what units etc they are, what are the high acceptable on the graph you were given?


----------



## nitrous_nate (Jan 9, 2006)

High accep. was 40 on Liver enzyme and mine was 42. High accep. on billyrubin was 1.5 and mine was 1.8. What do you think? At what point of an increase do you think I should consider a hazard and stop use??  I just wanna play it safe and not just ignore my blood work signs.   Later


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2006)

Those numbers are really not bad. Not making fun of any values, but that could be caused by intake of ibuprofin or anything. But what I would be concerned about is that yours has always been high and that may indicate a problem somehwere and you certainly don't want to aggrevate the issue.


----------



## The big guy (Jan 10, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Those numbers are really not bad. Not making fun of any values, but that could be caused by intake of ibuprofin or anything. But what I would be concerned about is that yours has always been high and that may indicate a problem somehwere and you certainly don't want to aggrevate the issue.


Bump, it could even be supps causing high values, creatine.niacin even to much vit C.


----------



## topolo (Jan 10, 2006)

I have had Gilbert's syndrome for years, no big deal. In fact my numbers dropped dramatically after I started taking fish oil. Have you tried it?


----------

